# ? motor oil for built ABA



## samsquanch.. (May 13, 2010)

Recently aquired a caddy with fully built ABA from a 97 golf. PO said he couldn't remember what oil he used as he hardly drove it.. so I'm trying to get a feeler for what weight motor oil to use, Synthetic, etc. I live in Wisconsin so extreme heat isn't a bother and it will get garaged this winter when the snow hits.

It's cammed, rebuilt bottom end, and has about 10k since the build so its broken in.

Thanks in advanced :beer:


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Pennzoil 10w-30


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'd say valvoline before pennzoil. And 10/40 at first and see what the oil press does once to temp, then decide if you want to go thinner or thicker. Does it have an oil cooler? That can also factor into what oil you use and how is the car to be driven?


----------



## samsquanch.. (May 13, 2010)

No oil pressure gauge. The 3 gauges are.. volts. Analog clock :rollseyes: and psi gauge for rear beatle air shocks. Over winter I plan on swapping the clock out for an oil pressure gauge because there's already 2 OTHER clocks in the truck. I don't believe it has any aftermarket oil cooler either.


----------



## samsquanch.. (May 13, 2010)

Oh and I drive it fairly conservatively.. ill go through the gears here and there but I try to keep it to a minimum as I'm trying to get the most outta my tank due to driving 80+ miles round trip with school 5 days a week. 60 miles of which are cruising at 60 and 70mph on long straight and flat highway.


----------



## samsquanch.. (May 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Why bump? If you don't have a gauge, you don't know where the oil press is during your driving. Too much press is just an extra bit of load on motor. And since it seems you may be trying to maximize mpg, the thinner oil could help that, but w/o oil press and oil temp gauge, I wouldn't go too thin. And after a good break in, a switch to synth oil could bring a little extra mpg, but again, I would not go too thin.


----------



## samsquanch.. (May 13, 2010)

ok so what weight synthetic for daily driving without going to thin???


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I would stay with 10/30 or heavier. That is just me. I'm sure you can get many other opinions.


----------



## samsquanch.. (May 13, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------

